
How Brendan Eich plans to flip the online ad model and fix the web – Digiday - joe_ercolino
https://digiday.com/marketing/brendan-eich-plans-flip-online-ad-model-fix-web/?utm_campaign=digidaydis&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
Gys
> The trick: Brave blocks data-hogging ads and flips the web’s publishing
> model. Instead of advertisers paying publishers or ad networks to serve
> their ads, they’d pay Brave, which serves only privacy-protecting ads.

------
drallison
Article is behind a paywall. Joining Digiday+ for $395 a year brings the wall
tumbling down.

~~~
BrendanEich
Or Brave with Block Scripts set in lion menu - or NoScript on another browser,
or Safari reader mode.

